# Beautiful Art



## Rayston (Feb 17, 2006)

This has nothing to do with goldfish, but thats what this section of the forum is for right?

I have been working on this site for awhile and now am ready to show it to the world (although it does still need some work. )

http://www.pthaloworld.com

she can and has painted some beautiful goldfish (thats kinda related...right?)actually, unfortunately none of those pics are up on the site.

Thanx

Rayston


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Cool stuff!!!

Thanks for sharing

jB


----------

